# Strobe lights on a bobcat



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

hi guys,
i looked through some of the video's of strobes and want to know if it's possible to get my bobcat lights (rear mostly) to strobe and how to do it?
thanks,
steve


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

It is possible to do so. I would just worrie about the heat those bulbs put out melting your lenses. I would go with a 60 watt and just get 2 bulbs, Whelen makes a 20watt, but I don't think they would be very noticable. Go to lshlights.net or sirennet.com and build a set for what you need. If you do a search you can find some threads where some guys have posted how to install them in trucks, and it would be the same for your skid.

Ryan


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Just mount some TIR3s on the rear and mayby a magnet mount strobe for temparary uses such as plowing.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey I never thought of the tir3s, good thinking. Or you might try the linear leds from whelen, same price as the tir3 around 50 bucks. Both are super bright leds and affrodable too.

Ryan


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

and they draw next to nothing in amps.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Look on my website, you can see some bobcats and one backhoe that I have put TIR3s and LIN3s on.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

I've seen someone with flashers in the white rear lights. maybe some kit sold from bobcat, or just wired in flashers.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Try these for the roof.

http://01f8410.netsolstores.com/360star.aspx

and these for the rear:

http://01f8410.netsolstores.com/ledstar.aspx


----------

